# Bobcat from the deer stand.



## GAJoe (Nov 22, 2017)

Got these images after sundown. Nice lookin' cat.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 23, 2017)

Cool 
Rare to see them period much less in the open like that.


----------



## natureman (Nov 23, 2017)

Nice one.  Looks like it is eating well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2017)

Magnificent creatures. Great capture.


----------



## carver (Nov 23, 2017)

I knew it would be a fantastic photo Joe,and I wasn't disappointed


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2017)

Bobcats are awesome. And I love it it when they walk through an area full of squirrels. Them jokers lose their mind when they see a cat.  Sadly, you just don't see as many as you used to.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 23, 2017)

I haven't seen one in the wild since I was a teenager in Wisconsin. You think a deer can leave nothing but a cloud of dust when they are trying to run away from you? Double that and they might be as fast as a bobcat.


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks Guys


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 24, 2017)

Awesome captures.  They are beautiful animals!


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 29, 2017)

wow I bet there not a lot of people thats ever had the chance to photograph a bob cat in the will, I got a good one years ago never had the opportunity since fantastic picture


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks
I called one up here near the lake a couple years ago that gave me several poses. It had snowed and there was slight overcast filtered sunlight; no shadows.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 29, 2017)

I like watching them to.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2017)

I got a video of one from bow season.  It's walking under my ladder stand and He hung out for a bit.  They are really cool to watch.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2017)

Nice capture


----------



## rip18 (Dec 13, 2017)

Good sets both!  That first one knew you were there!


----------



## Philnlucky (Dec 14, 2017)

Nice capture!


----------



## GAJoe (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks guys!



rip18 said:


> Good sets both!  That first one knew you were there!


Yea, I lip squeaked to get it to look towards me. It was angled away and you couldn't see it's face.


----------

